# Gambian pouched rat <3



## Crezzard

I'm picking him up next weekend. He's going to live in a triple stack of CN type cages so plenty of room to climb. He's about 40 days old at the moment.... Meet Madison Blue, I'm very excited!!





























Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Andyurgay

Ohhh I'm so jealous! I've wanted a Gambian for a long time but I know I don't have the space and time. Plus, illegal in the US. They seem like such little treasures. Keep us updated on him, I'm really curious to see how it goes. And congratulations on such a friend


----------



## Ratbag

Omg he is adorable!! I am so jealous!! 

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Pilot.

Why are they illegal in the US!? That thing is adorable!! Totally want one!


----------



## Pilot.

Oh my god those things are the size of small cats wow I still really want one.


----------



## PurpleGirl

I desperately want a pouch rat but I haven't the space or the money for one, hopefully in the future though. A rat the size of a cat would be so amazing!


----------



## Andyurgay

I forgot the full reason they are illegal here but I think its probably a mix of them being exotics from out of the country, fear of them becoming an invasive species if they got loose and a few other things. I mean, even ferrets are illegal in some US states. Really sucks though, id love one.


----------



## LeStan82

That is awesome! Whats better than a rat...a giant one! Lol . Love it, Congrats. Keep us posted


----------



## fisherr6

I read somewhere we can't have them in the US because of risk of monkeypox and the ones considered invasive in Florida. I personally think they're precious!


----------



## Crezzard

Yes I think monkey pox might be the reason.....it doesn't exist here in the UK. I can't wait to get him. He's so so sweet x


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Ergala

I am so jealous!!!


Sent from Petguide.com App


----------



## Jackie

Eeek! I know the momma of this rat (and the mom and dad and other siblings) from a facebook group and she loves her gambians to death! I'm sure you know her better than me, I just watch her post pictures and videos of them. So you're the lucky adopter of one of the babies! She said she had a great family one was going to. 

Just to let everyone else know before anyone jumps on it: These rats are fine as solitary pets. They don't need rat friends like fancy rats do!


----------



## Crezzard

His cage is ready now xx


----------



## Crezzard

that was the wrong photo, this is the finished one xx


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## elliekayy

They aren't illegal in the US


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Crezzard

He's here now....





















Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## saratherussiandog

Aww.. He's adorable! I love how he's sleeping in every single photo  How's he doing with (harness) training?


----------



## Crezzard

He's so lazy he just accepts the harness straight away. When he wakes up my
God he is CRAZY and real hard work! He's so strong just a big chunk
Of muscle and he's brave so will go wherever he wants. He goes from one extreme to the other. I spend my day wishing he wake up then as as soon as he wakes up I want him to sleep!! X


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## DustyRat

Lol!


----------



## DustyRat

How is Madison? 
Can you make a short Youtube vide of him?


----------



## Crezzard

Hi he's fine thanks. When he wakes up I'll get a video of him but he sleeps literally 23.5 hours a day so it's hard to catch him doing anything interesting. When he wakes up I find it hard enough to control him and stop him from doing anything naughty he just goes from he extreme to anther. I spoke to he breeder this morning and she said the boys are just really lazy she told me not to worry it's just how the are. When he gets older he will be more active. As soon as I have a video I'll let you know and I'll post it here xx


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Gannyaan

Crezzard said:


> Hi he's fine thanks. When he wakes up I'll get a video of him but he sleeps literally 23.5 hours a day so it's hard to catch him doing anything interesting. When he wakes up I find it hard enough to control him and stop him from doing anything naughty he just goes from he extreme to anther. I spoke to he breeder this morning and she said the boys are just really lazy she told me not to worry it's just how the are. When he gets older he will be more active. As soon as I have a video I'll let you know and I'll post it here xx
> 
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


Excited !!!!


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## PurpleGirl

I just about died, he's so gorgeous!!!


----------



## Crezzard

Okay I got a video prepare for cuteness overload..... Not much happening just having his milk but just make sure volume is turned up he makes the cutest noises xx

http://youtu.be/0kxutq4qRmw


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Gannyaan

What a sweetheart !! Is he used to you yet?? Bahhhh I want !! 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Crezzard

Yes he has started to bond with me. He will come when I shout him and he likes to fall asleep on me. I've taken more video because he's awake now I'll
Upload to YouTube in a min x


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Crezzard

More videos on now xx


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Gannyaan

I saw ! He's so friendly!! Adorable!!


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Finnebon

I found (I think) a good article about keeping pouchies as pets if anyone is interested! http://www.rmca.org/Articles/giant.htm

After watching your videos on youtube, I've spent the last hour looking up more GPR videos and articles to read about them! It appears that yes, the ban made in 2003 was lifted again in 2008 to keep GPRs in the states!  Though I haven't been able to find a single listing to a breeder, or even any sort of website on them. I need to keep searching! Maybe someday I'll have a pouchie too. ^_^


----------



## DustyRat

So cool to see him


----------



## Gannyaan

They're definitely cool pets, but a bit too much work for me at this stage in life... 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Crezzard

They are a lot of work I can't stress that enough!! Xx


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Crezzard

New video http://youtu.be/XKXelVcKOGw


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## DustyRat

Such a sweetie!


----------



## Andyurgay

My god he's huge! Strange to think he's still just a baby :3 how old is he? And is he from a long line of GPRs bred for being social? He's just so friendly and sweet.

how do you think he compares to a typical domestic rat so far, Personality and companionship wise?


----------



## Crezzard

He's 7 weeks old. And yes he's very different to a fancy rat, so much stronger, very lazy when he's woke up he moves like a slough... But then when he's awake he's like a crazy kangaroo!! He's very sweet loves cuddles 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Andyurgay

Awww he sounds like such a sweet heart! But a handful! I'd love to have one but having done my research a while ago I realized its not really realistic in a lot of households, mine included lol one day though! I'm just glad I can now see the experience unfold  I'm glad you enjoy him! He's too precious!


----------

